# Veränderbare Tabelle in Homepage einbinden



## master.of.war (5. Juli 2012)

*Veränderbare Tabelle in Homepage einbinden*

Guten Tag,

ich wollte wissen wie und ob es möglich ist, eine Tabelle in meiner Homepage einzubinden in der man aber im Browser sachen reinschreiben und abspeichern kann. (Art wie Excel solls aussehen).

Gruß
master.of.war


----------



## hBGl (5. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veränderbare Tabelle in Homepage einbinden*


```
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/loose.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=iso-8859-1">
<title>Wie Excel</title>

<style type="text/css">

    * {font-family: Arial, Verdana, sans-serif;}
    
    td, tr, table {margin: 0; padding: 0; border-collapse: collapse;}
    input {width: 100%; border: none; color: #222;}
    td {border: 1px solid #AAA;}
    
    .row_num {text-align: center; font-size: 11px; background-color: #666; color: #EEE;}
    .row_num:hover {cursor: default; background-color: #555;}
    
    #submit_btn {width: 100px; height: 30px; margin: 10px 0 0 0; background-color: #DDD;}
    #submit_btn:hover {background-color: #CCC;}

</style>

</head>

<body>
    <div id="page">
    
    <h1>Tabelle</h1>
    
    <form action="process.php" method="POST">
    <table id="worksheet">
    
        <colgroup>
            <col width="20">
            <col width="150">
            <col width="150">
            <col width="150">
        </colgroup>
        
        <tr>
            
            <td class="row_num"><span>1</span></td>
            <td><input type="text" name="cell_00"></td>
            <td><input type="text" name="cell_01"></td>
            <td><input type="text" name="cell_02"></td>
    
        </tr>
        
        <tr>
            
            <td class="row_num"><span>2</span></td>
            <td><input type="text" name="cell_10"></td>
            <td><input type="text" name="cell_11"></td>
            <td><input type="text" name="cell_12"></td>
    
        </tr>
        
        <tr>

            <td class="row_num"><span>3</span></td>
            <td><input type="text" name="cell_20"></td>
            <td><input type="text" name="cell_21"></td>
            <td><input type="text" name="cell_22"></td>
    
        </tr>

    </table>
    
    <input id="submit_btn" type="submit" value="Speichern">
    
    </form>
        
    </div>

</body>

</html>
```
Ich nehme an das ist ungefähr was du willst. Wenn du Funktionalität wie in Excel willst musst du noch viel Javascript schreiben. Oder du nimmst gleich jqGrid.


----------



## master.of.war (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veränderbare Tabelle in Homepage einbinden*

Ja, so hab ich mir das vorgestellt. Leider kenn ich mich mit PHP nicht so gut aus. Als was muss ich Datei speichern? Wenn ich index.php nehme und dann auf speichern drücke werde ich ja auf die nicht vorhandene process.php weitergeleitet also Seite nicht gefunden?

Mfg


----------



## DarkMo (6. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veränderbare Tabelle in Homepage einbinden*

dat is stinknormales html. man nimmt nur gern den php code tag, weil der son syntax highligt hat ^^
-> ergo endung = .html oder .htm
wenn du php scripte "ausführen" möchtest, brauchst du erst noch nen programm, was nen webserver bei dir verwaltet - zum bsp xampp. dann musst du die .php dateien in den htdocs ordner des xampp verzeichnisses schieben (der htdocs ist das pendant zu localhost) und schon kannst du das im browser ansehen (mittels localhost/index.php meinetwegen, wenn die index.php direkt im htdocs is).


----------



## master.of.war (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veränderbare Tabelle in Homepage einbinden*

Ich verwende xampp, wenn ich den quellcode nun in index.html abspeicher oder auch index.php und dann auf speichern drücke, werde ich ja zur process.php datei weitergeleitet die es ja nicht gibt, was muss in dieser datei drinstehen?

Mfg


----------



## DarkMo (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veränderbare Tabelle in Homepage einbinden*

dann erstmal die frage: mit was speicherst du das denn ab? xD nimm doch einfach den editor und speicher den krempel. wenn er dann automatisch sein .txt (index.html.txt) dranhängen sollte, benennst dus halt nochmal um. und ne htm/l brauchst du nur ausführen und es wird im browser geöffnet. dazu brauchst du kein xammp. das wird wie gesagt erst wichtig, wenn du tatsächlich php mit dabei hast.


----------



## master.of.war (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veränderbare Tabelle in Homepage einbinden*

Ist schon klar, wenn ich den quelltext von oben unter index.html speicher und dann auf speichern klicke, werd ich ja zu process.php geleitet und das gibts ja gar nicht


----------



## DarkMo (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veränderbare Tabelle in Homepage einbinden*

das is genau das was ich meine... was zur hölle is dieses process.php? xD welches programm nutzt du denn, um den quelltext zu speichern? is das irgendeine entwicklungsumgebung oder was? kann doch ned so schwer sein nen reinen text als textdatei zu speichern ^^

edit: also bei mir klappt das anstandslos. code kopieren, editor (oder notepad im englischen - also dieses simple standard ding von windows) öffnen, einfügen, speichern. feddich.


----------



## master.of.war (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veränderbare Tabelle in Homepage einbinden*

Habs auf meinem PC mal zum laufen gebracht: mc406.dyndns.org
Wenn ich was eingebe und auf Speichern drücke...

Was mache ich falsch?!

Mfg


----------



## fac3l3ss (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veränderbare Tabelle in Homepage einbinden*

Ja, die Daten werden jetzt an die process.php geschickt - was du damit machst ist deine Sache. 
Schau dir mal Google Docs an, evtl. ist das etwas für dich, ohne groß PHP zu lernen. 


MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## master.of.war (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veränderbare Tabelle in Homepage einbinden*

Würde halt einfach gern das die Daten in der Tabelle dann gespeichert werden, ist das schwer?
Falls ja dann schau ich mir echt mal Google Docs an^^

Aber trotzdem schonmal danke für alles!


----------



## DarkMo (8. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veränderbare Tabelle in Homepage einbinden*

achsoooo, du hast das ding scho aufm rechner und genutzt ^^ sag das doch xD ich dacht, wenn du die index.html speichern willst, kommt der krempel >< schön aneinandervorbei geredet.

<form action="process.php" method="POST"> <- da is er "übeltäter". das formular sendet seine daten an diese php datei - und die wurde hier nicht mit angegeben. also is das ganze faktisch sinnfrei (un ich hab mich scho gewundert ^^). würd mich ned wundern, wenn noch ne kleine datenbank mit dran hängt ^^ du hast also quasi nur das "frontend" (das UI) und das wichtigste fehlt


----------



## master.of.war (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veränderbare Tabelle in Homepage einbinden*

Und könnte mir das hier jemand ggf bitte auch noch erklären?^^


----------



## DarkMo (9. Juli 2012)

*AW: Veränderbare Tabelle in Homepage einbinden*

meinste den form befehl da? wenn ja, ich versuchs mal ^^

form steht für formular. bei html kannste ja verschiedene elemente platzieren, die zur eingabe bestimmt sind. also angefangen bei checkboxen (die häckchen - vergleiche multiple choice umfragen) oder radio-buttons (die kleinen runden - vergleiche ne normale umfrage, wo man nur eins auswählen kann), bis hin zu textfeldern, wo man zum bsp nen euro betrag für nen überweisungsformular eingibt oder auch ganze textareas - also größere textfelder, für zum bsp emails - oder forentexte ^^ und das ganze wird natürlich gekrönt von? buttons.

so, nur bringt dir das alles garnichts, ohne dieses "form" gedöhns. weil dann kannste aufn button drücken usw - das is dann alles ohne funktion. also muss man das alles zwischen <form> und </form> packen damits funzt. tjoa, und bei action gibt man eben ne url (relativ oder absolut) an, an die diese daten gesendet werden sollen. hier ist das die prcess.php - eine relative angabe, die die datei im selben verzeichnis sucht. und mit der methode sagt man, auf welche weise das übergeben werden soll. es gibt hier GET und POST. dict.cc | hallo | Wörterbuch Englisch-Deutsch <- hier hat man zum bsp die GET version verwendet. das bedeuted, das die übergaben in der url mitgeliefert werden. dazu wird an die normale url ein ? angehängt und dahinter per , getrennt die einzelnen parameter mit ihren werten angehängt. bei POST geschieht das ganze unsichtbar "hintenrum" ^^ ma blöd gesagt ><

die zielseite kann dann mittels vordefinierter arrays $_GET und $_POST (oder irgendwie so war das) dann auf die übergebenen daten zugreifen - was halt php script code is. um hier das "hallo" zu bekommen (parameter name "s"), müsste man also $_GET['s'] abrufen. dort kann man dann zum bsp sowas wie "echo 'du hast '.$_GET['s'].' eingegeben!' " reinbasteln, und er würde dann eben get mit hallo ersetzen ^^ dynamisches html 


ja toll, diese drecks auto-titel statt url kacke immer. schau dir einfach die url von dem link an, dann weisst du was ich meine ^^


----------



## master.of.war (9. Juli 2012)

ah okay, vielen dank für die ganze hilfe/erklärungen 
bin allem ein großen schritt weiter.

mfg


----------

